# Think Tank > History >  CFR Membership Roster (as of January 8, 2019)

## timosman

https://www.cfr.org/sites/default/fi...p%20Roster.pdf

https://www.cfr.org/membership/membership-roster-a-f

5102 members




> A
> Aaron, David L.
> Abbot, Charles S.
> Abbot, Laura Winthrop
> Abboud, A. Robert
> Abboud, Labeeb M.
> Abell, Keith W.
> Abercrombie-Winstanley, Gina K.
> Abernethy, Robert John
> ...

----------


## timosman

2/3



> H
> Haas, Mimi L.
> Haass, Richard N.
> Habib, Cyrus
> Hachigian, Nina L.
> Haddon, Dayle
> Hadley, Stephen J.
> Haecker, Joshua James
> Hafner, Joseph A. Jr.
> ...

----------


## timosman

3/3




> P
> Paal, Douglas Haines
> Paasch, Christian R.
> Pachios, Harold C.
> Packard, George R.
> Padilla, Matthew S.J.
> Padrón, Eduardo J.
> Page, Carter W.
> Paine, D. Thompson
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> 3/3


The spilled my name wong again!

Also not "as of January 2019"




> Note: Membership shown* as of July 1, 2018*.

----------


## dannno

> Ginsburg, Ruth Bader


5101?

----------


## timosman

> 5101?


Nope. 5058 after this morning's redesign - https://www.cfr.org/membership/roster. Ruth is still there.

----------


## timosman

Changes this weekend:


Removed - 71




> Michael A. Andrews
> Henry H. Arnhold
> John Adams Barrett
> Joseph W. Bartlett
> Steve Bell
> Louise Branson
> Harold Brown
> Mark Edward Buchman
> Luis C. deBaca
> ...



Added - 23



> Jon Banner
> Neli Duarte
> Neli Duartes
> Teresita Duca
> Joshua Fabara
> Mariano Giagante
> Cynthia D. Gray
> Adam Kachinske Jr.
> Juan M. Loubet II
> ...

----------


## Firestarter

> Also not "as of January 2019"


 Also - what is this doing in the history section?!?

Following is a list of CFR members and Bilderberg attendees appointed by Donald “drain the swamp” Trump (some have already been replaced)...




> Elliott Abrams, Special Envoy on Venezuela (individual CFR member)
> 
> John Bolton, National Security Advisor (individual CFR member)
> 
> Elaine Chao, United States Secretary of Transportation (CFR individual member)
> 
> Jay Clayton, Chair of the Securities and Exchange Commission (CFR corporate member)
> 
> Gary Cohn, Director of the National Economic Council (CFR corporate member)
> ...


https://chuckbaldwinlive.com/Article...ant-lists.aspx

----------


## Bern

> Changes this weekend:
> ...
> Added - 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				...
> ...


Sounds very suspicious.  Need to keep an eye on this one.

----------


## timosman

> Sounds very suspicious.  Need to keep an eye on this one.


You might be interested in Ray Dalio being on the list.

----------


## Bern

Yeah, there are a lot of billionaires on the list.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Besides MAGA's SCOTUS pick Neil G, how many other CFR members have joined MAGA cabinet?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Maybe I'm not looking carefully enough, but I don't see Nancy Pelosi or Chuck Schumer.  They ever been part of the CFR?

----------


## specsaregood

> Maybe I'm not looking carefully enough, but I don't see Nancy Pelosi or Chuck Schumer.  They ever been part of the CFR?


The list isn't complete, it only includes those of us that clicked the box to release our names publicly.

----------

